# Tatyana Petrovna Nikolayeva (1924 - 1993)



## TxllxT

Russian Soviet pianist, teacher & composer

Tatiana Nikolayeva (1924-1993) : Piano Concerto No.1 (1951)















Tatiana Nikolayeva (1924-1993) : Piano Concerto No. 2 (1966)






Nikolai Lugansky plays Tatiana Nikolayeva Etude - video 2014















Tatiana Nikolayeva plays Nikolayeva etude in E-flat major






Nikolaeva Concert Etude No.1, Tchaikovsky op.72 "Invitation au Trepac"　 Dmitry Masleev






Nikolayeva - 3 Concert Etudes Op.13






TATIANA NIKOLAYEVA - 10 Concert Etudes from op.13 played by Yi-Hsuan Chang















Tatiana Nikolayeva - 2 Concert Etudes op. 13 №18 - C-sharp minor, № 13 - G major (Nikolay Kurdyumov)






TATIANA NIKOLAYEVA - 3 Concert Etudes from op.13 played by Yi-Hsuan Chang


----------



## Headphone Hermit

She was very closely associated with Shostakovich - from memory, she performed the premier of his 24 Preludes and Fugues and she recorded them, complete at least twice (possibly more than this). A mighty fine pianist - I also have an excellent set of Bach's 48 performed by her.


----------



## wkasimer

Headphone Hermit said:


> She was very closely associated with Shostakovich - from memory, she performed the premier of his 24 Preludes and Fugues and she recorded them, complete at least twice (possibly more than this). A mighty fine pianist - I also have an excellent set of Bach's 48 performed by her.


She actually recorded the WTC twice, once in the early 70's, and again in 1984.

One of my favorite Bach pianists.


----------

